# Travel Trailer Inspecton Sticker?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We spent the week down at Aransas Pass where we keep our travel trailer. I was talking to my neighbor who had this incredible rig. Big 750 custom tow and a huge dual axle, dual wheel Country Aire camper. Anyway....they are from California and he was telling me about having to get a inspection sticker for his camper. We've had numerous travel trailers before and I've never heard of any requirement for a inspection sticker. He showed me his new sticker that was on the front window of his trailer and he was told every trailer had to have one. Is this something new or what?? Thanks for any info....galvbay


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, I may be wrong but I believe that rule only applies to trailers over 10,000 lbs.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

T...maybe that's it. This guy had a HUGE rig.


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

galvbay said:


> We spent the week down at Aransas Pass where we keep our travel trailer. I was talking to my neighbor who had this incredible rig. Big 750 custom tow and a huge dual axle, dual wheel Country Aire camper. Anyway....they are from California and he was telling me about having to get a inspection sticker for his camper. We've had numerous travel trailers before and I've never heard of any requirement for a inspection sticker. He showed me his new sticker that was on the front window of his trailer and he was told every trailer had to have one. Is this something new or what?? Thanks for any info....galvbay


May be a California rule, I am fairly sure it is not required in Texas. A quick call to a dealer would provide the answer.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i discussed this w/ a DPS weights and measures officer awhile back and it is in the works for TX too, but not yet.

trailer safety chains attached
working brakes on trailer
all lights working
tires the right rating
overwidth issues

and the biggest is ............truck rated for the load it is pulling

this could get ugly..........


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

My wife and I purchased our first travel trailer in April of this yr. 34 ft. Mallard, I took it to the deer lease this weekend and noticed an inspection sticker on the port side front window, what's up? I don't know, it expires in 08??


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

It is aweight issue. Don't remember the number. Had a trailer years ago and got a ticket for no sticker bring mine back from working out in the Lubbock area one summer.


----------



## dd5087 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Trailer Inspection*

I had never heard of this till now, but I went and looked on the Texas Department of Safety web site and sure enough it's true. Any trailer weighing more than 4,500 lbs. See the attached link. Sections 548.051. The next section 548.052 shows the exceptions.

http://tlo2.tlc.state.tx.us/statutes/docs/TN/content/htm/tn.007.00.000548.00.htm#548.051.00


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

News to me! Thanks for the info. gb


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

This Texas law has been in effect since I started inspecting vehicles which was back in the late 70's, probably much earlier than that. It is very seldom enforced, but if you are ever in an accident and the sticker is expired or nonexistant, the law will have their way with you, as well as the lawyers that are sure to follow. I would make a wild *^^ guess and say that maybe one in 25 travel trailers are inspected as required by Texas state law. Even fewer Boat trailers and utility trailers that exceed the 4,500 lb. limit. They are also required to have working brakes on at least one axle.....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

from a DPS Trooper friend....

_05.06 Inspect All Trailers, Semitrailers, Pole Trailers, or Mobile Homes Exceeding 4,500 Pounds Actual Gross Weight or Registered Weight For: (Listed in suggested order of inspection) Refer to Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations, if required._

_* Check for evidence of Financial Responsibility on towing vehicle_



_1. Brakes (system) (If gross weight exceeds 4,500 pounds)_

_2. Tires_

_3. Wheel Assembly_

_4. Safety Guards or Flaps (if four tires or more on rearmost axle) Pole trailers exempt._

_5. Tail Lamps (2)_

_6. Stop Lamps (2)_

_7. License Plate Lamp (1)_

_8. Rear Red Reflectors (2)_

_9. Turn Signal Lamps_

_10. Clearance Lamps_

_11. Side Marker Lamps_

_12. Side Reflectors_

_13. Side Marker Lamps and Reflectors (30 feet or more in overall length) (Refer to Reference Section as per lighting diagrams and as applicable to the particular trailer being inspected.)_

_14. Serial or Vehicle Identification Number_





_VEHICLE SAFETY INSPECTION__

Every car, truck, bus, motorcycle, moped, trailer, semitrailer, pole trailer, or travel trailer registered in Texas and operated on a public roadway must display a valid vehicle inspection certificate at all times. Trailer-type vehicles with a gross weight of 4,500 pounds or less are exempt.

Vehicle inspections are conducted at official state appointed vehicle inspection stations._


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

So to get the inspection I just take it to the same place that inspects my truck????


----------



## mfloyd (Apr 5, 2005)

Most places that inspect your average vehicle can do the trailer inspection, double check your light before you go, kind of silly to pay 5 bucks for a bulb that you could have replaced at home for a dollar


----------

